# Timber rattler bites, kills snake-handling preacher



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

from my local news...










Mark "Mack" Wolford handled snakes hundreds of times in accordance with his religious beliefs, documentary filmmaker Kate Fowler said. In this picture, Wolford is holding Sheba, the rattlesnake believed to have inflicted the fatal bite.


CHARLESTON, W.Va. -- A Southern West Virginia snake-handling preacher who watched his father die of a snakebite as a teenager suffered the same fate over the weekend.

Mark Randall "Mack" Wolford, 44, had organized a Memorial Day gathering for followers of his faith and anyone else interested at Panther State Forest in McDowell County.

Wolford conducted a similar service last year at the park, said documentary filmmaker Kate Fowler, who is working on a film about Wolford.

Wolford previously had told Fowler he knew he could die from a snakebite, but news of his death Monday still came as a surprise.

"Honestly, him being bitten is shocking," she said in a phone interview.

His sister told The Washington Post that he passed a yellow timber rattler to a church member and his mother about 30 minutes into the service.

"He laid it on the ground," she told the newspaper, "and he sat down next to the snake, and it bit him on the thigh."

A nursing supervisor at Bluefield Regional Medical Center said Wolford, leader of House of the Lord Jesus church in Matoaka, came to the hospital about 10:30 p.m. Sunday with a snakebite.

The bite had occurred hours earlier, about 2 p.m., the supervisor said.

"He was a snake handler," the supervisor said. "It looked like it happened maybe during church, but by the time he got here, it was a bad situation."

The nursing supervisor said the hospital sees "quite a few" snake handlers.

Fowler learned of the bite from a photographer who was at the service.

Fowler met Wolford 18 months ago as she worked on a documentary with Mark Strandquist. The film is titled "With Signs Following," a shortening of "Church of God with Signs Following," a name associated with churches that condone snake handling.

Although the film began as an account of Wolford's snake-handling church in southern West Virginia, Fowler said Wolford quickly became the centerpiece.

As a teen he watched his father die from a bite during a service, Fowler said. After that the younger Wolford left the faith for a while but returned about a decade ago to promote the rare faith generally considered a sect of Pentecostalism.

While she said Wolford appeared to be an "extremely devout" person, Fowler said she realizes now she didn't truly appreciate the risks inherent with his beliefs.

She said she watched him interact with Sheba -- the rattlesnake that reportedly delivered the fatal bite -- more than 100 times.

He fed the snake in his home, brought it out at some services and seemed to have a trusting relationship with the reptile, she said.

One of Wolford's family members eventually called paramedics.

Wolford had been bitten at least three other times, she said, and he had never sought medical attention.

Wolford and his followers believed there were two reasons someone could be bitten, she said.

If someone handling a snake had sinned, they could be bitten for not leading a righteous life. A bite also could mean God was using the person as a messenger, to confirm the faith and word is true, Fowler said.

"I'm sure (Wolford's followers) all feel it's a result of him being a messenger," Fowler said.

Followers of the sect rely on a literal reading from the Book of Mark in the King James Bible. Chapter 16, verses 16 through 18 read: "He who believes and is baptized shall be saved, but he who does not believe shall be condemned. And these signs shall follow those who believe: in My name they shall cast out demons; they shall speak with new tongues; they shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them. They shall lay hands upon the sick, and they shall recover."

While several other Appalachian states have outlawed snake handling, no law prevents such services in West Virginia.

Wolford had been working to spread the faith, Fowler said, regularly inviting media and anyone interested to observe services. Other family members participated, but snake handling has declined in recent years.

"He's kind of been the person who kept the faith alive," Fowler said. "I think we'll see a sharp decline in West Virginia, at least of people openly practicing the faith."

Fowler said she and Strandquist were working on the final cut of the documentary before learning of Wolford's passing.

They're not certain how his death will affect the film, but they have already released a trailer. It opens with the voice of Wolford's mother, speaking about her son's practices. She handled snakes in the past, Fowler said, and the trailer shows that she clearly understands the dangers of the faith.

"I'm proud of him and don't want to see him die ... but if he does, it's still the word," his mother says. "I guess there are times when I have had a fear for him, but for the most part, no." 

Fowler said they made the trailer "not thinking anything would happen to him" and it was depressing to see the realization of an ever-present risk.

While Fowler did not agree with his beliefs, she respected his conviction and thinks Wolford would see his death as an affirmation of his beliefs.

"(It is the) greatest honor to die in this way, in the way that people would know the validity of his faith and the power of his faith," Fowler said of Wolford's beliefs.

Kenny Mann, a director of Cravens-Shires Funeral Home in Bluefield, said that an obituary would be posted to the funeral home's website today.

A viewing is set for 6 to 8 p.m. Friday at Wolford's church, the funeral director said. Funeral services will be at 11 a.m. the following day. Mann said Wolford would be buried at a family cemetery in Phelps, Ky.










Preacher Mack Wolford was killed by a timber rattlesnake during a religious service over the weekend.

In an interview with The Post for a story last year, Jim Murphy, curator of the Reptile Discovery Center at the National Zoo, described the effects of a rattlesnake bite.

The pain is "excruciating," he told the newspaper. "The venom attacks the nervous system. It's vicious and gruesome when it hits."










Serpent-handling pastor profiled earlier in Washington Post dies from rattlesnake bite - The Washington Post


U.S. News - Snake-handling preacher dies from rattlesnake bite in West Virginia


wacky hillbilly christians!:lol2: guess his faith wasn't strong enough... jesus called him home!:whistling2:


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah well, I'll try not to loose any sleep over this :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Stu MBM said:


> Ah well, I'll try not to loose any sleep over this :lol2:


 mitt romney lost a vote there!:lol2:


----------



## liseb (Mar 28, 2012)

He didn't need god, he needed a mental health hospital! :gasp:

Maybe he was the sinner & that's why the snake bit his butt :whistling2:


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

What a grade A knob jockey.


catch and release


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

catch and release said:


> What a grade A knob jockey.
> 
> 
> catch and release


welcome to habu-land folks!:lol2:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll play John Denver's 'Country Roads' - mark of respect...: victory:
( at least this man respected the serpent - unlike those proper kno-beads in rattler roundup Texas)


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good old faith ey, what a wonderful thing...

I was watching Fatal Obsessions with Henry Rollins the other day, there is another preacher that also does this in the US...he's been bitten 6 times and has never taken anti venom either (so he says). I'm sure he will be called up to "heaven" soon too.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

I remember watching something about some guy who injects himself with venom trying to make himself immune lol. There are some serious wallys entrusted with such deadly creatures. The only point id make about the guy I mentioned is that he did keep a lot of anti-venom. Still, what a tool.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I've seen a program about these people before. The bloke used to go out in the morning to catch copperheads, and have them in his 'sermons' in the after.

I believe hes dead now too. Mental!


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

That's hardly a surprise. It'd be a big enough risk if he'd caught it and fed it over a period of a few months, but when it's freshly caught, and quite frankly will definitely be furious about that fact. It's hardly the smartest move. 

It's true when they say no one deserves death. But at the same time, when you're that thick, you aren't likely to have a successful life either.


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

its interesting how many of you are laughing and mocking at someone who has just died a painful death.
To us this kind of snake handling do's look very strange and even odd,but remember these people live with these snakes so the danger is always around them mixed with a literal interpretation of some story's in the bible and we get to this.Lay ministers mixing up hyper bowl-fear,faith, courage with real life danger.
What we have to ask is this,what was are reaction to a hobbyist death when they die to their pet killing them?or the way some TV personality's handle highly venomous snakes for tv programs?l have personally seem some hobbyist of DWA snakes handle their snakes in much the same way.Look at the reaction of people when the famous Australian TV personality got himself killed.
All you people have a right to your views but your double standards and mocking to someones painful death is shocking


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> I remember watching something about some guy who injects himself with venom trying to make himself immune lol. There are some serious wallys entrusted with such deadly creatures. The only point id make about the guy I mentioned is that he did keep a lot of anti-venom. Still, what a tool.


I've seen a documentary bout a guy who did this - dilute amount of venom used in the same way as viruses for a vaccine so same theory and technique but we all do the latter - and his blood had actually been used as a anti-venom - same as the horse antibodies in conventional ones - to save someone life after a bite.





stevenrudge said:


> its interesting how many of you are laughing and mocking at someone who has just died a painful death.
> To us this kind of snake handling do's look very strange and even odd,but remember these people live with these snakes so the danger is always around them mixed with a literal interpretation of some story's in the bible and we get to this.Lay ministers mixing up hyper bowl-fear,faith, courage with real life danger.
> What we have to ask is this,what was are reaction to a hobbyist death when they die to their pet killing them?or the way some TV personality's handle highly venomous snakes for tv programs?l have personally seem some hobbyist of DWA snakes handle their snakes in much the same way.Look at the reaction of people when the famous Australian TV personality got himself killed.
> All you people have a right to your views but your double standards and mocking to someones painful death is shocking


got to agree he shouldn't be mocked. religion taken 'too far' or literally is often opposite to what others see as common sense. i like said tv shows for the animals you see, but some do act as if the animal is a toy and won't fight back.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

I think the main thing people were saying is that if you play with fire you'll get burned. There are massive amounts of danger, and he discounted by not seeking medical attention. These people on tv, bear Grylls for example would have paramedics with anti-venom on hand, if not, a chopper there in 10 minutes. It isn't stupid as such to handle them, but to take no precaution is just complete lunacy.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a nice spot for timbers that i'll be checking out this weekend...: victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

stevenrudge said:


> its interesting how many of you are laughing and mocking at someone who has just died a painful death.
> To us this kind of snake handling do's look very strange and even odd,but remember these people live with these snakes so the danger is always around them mixed with a literal interpretation of some story's in the bible and we get to this.Lay ministers mixing up hyper bowl-fear,faith, courage with real life danger.
> What we have to ask is this,what was are reaction to a hobbyist death when they die to their pet killing them?or the way some TV personality's handle highly venomous snakes for tv programs?l have personally seem some hobbyist of DWA snakes handle their snakes in much the same way.Look at the reaction of people when the famous Australian TV personality got himself killed.
> All you people have a right to your views but your double standards and mocking to someones painful death is shocking


 
Living with/around venomous snakes doesn't make them any less dangerous. His father was killed by a rattler, so it's not as if he didn't know what could happen. If someone chooses to handle venomous snakes, then they brought it on themselves.

The same goes for any snake handler. If they're tagged/killed while messing with them, then it's no suprise. They put themselves in that position, and the snakes were doing whats natural. 

One day, people may learn that snakes don't care who you are, what you do, what experience you have, or who/what you believe in. Just a shame that the same thing can't be said about crazy religious fundamentalists.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hardcore christians... no different from muslim suicide bombers... they have faith... not much for brains... but a lot of faith!:lol2:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> got to agree he shouldn't be mocked. religion taken 'too far' or literally is often opposite to what others see as common sense. i like said tv shows for the animals you see, but some do act as if the animal is a toy and won't fight back.


Why shouldn't it be mocked? People tell jokes about people like Michael Jackson, Whitney Huston, Gary Coleman, the Gibbs, ect, and no one says a thing. What makes the religious fundamentalists any different? If they do something that would win the Darwin Aweards, then it's fair game imo.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do i get a darwin award?:lol2:


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> I think the main thing people were saying is that if you play with fire you'll get burned. There are massive amounts of danger, and he discounted by not seeking medical attention. These people on tv, bear Grylls for example would have paramedics with anti-venom on hand, if not, a chopper there in 10 minutes. It isn't stupid as such to handle them, but to take no precaution is just complete lunacy.


there is no difference with people using snakes either Venomous or not for entertainment (TV shows) private DWA snake handling shows or public venomous snake sittings or preachers handling venomous snakes in their churches,to say well its ok for the likes of Bear Grylls because he would have a back up team is bollocks,even with backup people can still die,he also eats snakes on he's programs for entertainment is that ok? l've seen that guy David Blaine eat live snakes on one of his programs is that ok?Yet some preacher gets himself killed by handling snakes and people take the piss?mock?this is a strange world


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevenrudge said:


> there is no difference with people using snakes either Venomous or not for entertainment (TV shows) private DWA snake handling shows or public venomous snake sittings or preachers handling venomous snakes in their churches,to say well its ok for the likes of Bear Grylls because he would have a back up team is bollocks,even with backup people can still die,he also eats snakes on he's programs for entertainment is that ok? l've seen that guy David Blaine eat live snakes on one of his programs is that ok?Yet some preacher gets himself killed by handling snakes and people take the piss?mock?this is a strange world


There is a massive difference between someone who is handling venomous snakes with hooks/tongs, to someone who is handling them without caution with his bare hands.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i look around for s good stick when i come across something...

:2thumb:


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Why shouldn't it be mocked? People tell jokes about people like Michael Jackson, Whitney Huston, Gary Coleman, the Gibbs, ect, and no one says a thing. What makes the religious fundamentalists any different? If they do something that would win the Darwin Aweards, then it's fair game imo.


Personally i don't mock anyone's death, nor their beliefs. i often find jokes offensive if they mock someones lifestyle.

I admit i have a different outlook to many (possibly due to my mental 'disability' - Asperger's Syndrome, a form of autism) but someone elses way of life is their business, i have a 'live and let live' outlook (unless it is harmful to someone else).


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> Personally i don't mock anyone's death, nor their beliefs. i often find jokes offensive if they mock someones lifestyle.
> 
> I admit i have a different outlook to many (possibly due to my mental 'disability' - Asperger's Syndrome, a form of autism) but someone elses way of life is their business, i have a 'live and let live' outlook (unless it is harmful to someone else).


That's your outlook.

I'm not going to lie, I do mock peoples deaths when it's their own fault. But they deserve it..whether that be free handlers or heroin addicts.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

This man died, not because of his religious beliefes, but because of his downright stupidity, if we can not mock that, then what is fair game?

Its awful for his family, but hopefully his kids will learn (unlike him) that venomous snakes are not toys to be played with, and can and will be dangerous!

If he has no kids, then Darwins theory proves out and the worl will be rid of one more supidity gene.

i have sympathy for the family but not for the man.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tarron said:


> This man died, not because of his religious beliefes, but because of his downright stupidity, if we can not mock that, then what is fair game?
> 
> Its awful for his family, but hopefully his kids will learn (unlike him) that venomous snakes are not toys to be played with, and can and will be dangerous!
> 
> ...


no... he died because of his religious beliefs 100%...

well, that may just fall under stupidity as well...

The term snake handling refers to a practice in a few rural fundamentalist Christian churches in the United States. The purpose of the practice is to demonstrate the practitioners' adherence to certain Biblical "signs," of which snake handling is one. A few leaders and parishioners pick up captive poisonous snakes from a container during emotional worship services. The snakes are held for a while, as the person moves about praying and sometimes vocalizing. Those who handle the poisonous snakes are usually not bitten, and those who are bitten usually survive. Children are not allowed to handle snakes.

The practice of snake handling is based on two verses in the New Testament (quoted from the King James Bible):

Mark 16:18 They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover.

Luke 10:19 Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you.

he was a fundamentalist... they have a literal interpretation of the bible...

that's the only reason he died...


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> no... *he died because of his religious beliefs 100%...*
> 
> *well, that may just fall under stupidity as well...*
> 
> ...


I'll give you that, maybe I should have said extreme religious stupidity?

I cant fathom how 2, probably insignificant lines, can lead to such a cult following? But then, I can't fathom how one insignificant book leads to such a widespread following.

Maybe one day, people will be worshipping the great lord Harry Potter, capable of witchcraft and defeating such and such (never watched or read it so dont know names!)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Tarron said:


> I'll give you that, maybe I should have said extreme religious stupidity?
> 
> I cant fathom how 2, probably insignificant lines, can lead to such a cult following? But then, I can't fathom how one insignificant book leads to such a widespread following.
> 
> Maybe one day, people will be worshipping the great lord Harry Potter, capable of witchcraft and defeating such and such (never watched or read it so dont know names!)


http://holiness-snake-handlers.webs.com/


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

It was a test of faith, hopefully his fellow worshippers will learn from this test and accept the null hypothesis.

David.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

DavidR said:


> It was a test of faith, hopefully his fellow worshippers will learn from this test and accept the null hypothesis.
> 
> David.


Or they will attempt to prove they have more faith than he did?


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

Sorry, but I think I've been misunderstood, the point I mentioned about Bear Grylls was as an example. The handlers or anyone else would have someone to atleast try to treat them. He didn't actually even attempt to be cured, he left himself to die because he made out it was "gods will" or some other nonsense.

As someone said further down the thread, be it religious beliefs, or downright stupidity, or a mixture of both, to follow a religion so strictly that you'd die for it, just doesn't make sense to me, don't get me wrong, I ain't gonna say he's wrong for doing it, I just don't see the point.
Either way, he did something that completely ignored the fact that was any danger whatsoever and he paid the ultimate price.

In my eyes, when someone is so careless, they still don't deserve to die, but they don't deserve sympathy, and as previously mentioned, his family do, they're without a father, and husband and whatever else, he was selfish enough to just go right ahead and do it. So, if I may pass judgement, he is a total and utter tool.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

After reading of this particularly sad event, i feel that only 2 words effectively sum up the entire situation and encapsulate the feelings felt by the majority of RFUK members.

FEELINGS OF THE AVERAGE UK CITIZEN - YouTube


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

orrrrrr he might have been shagging one of the congregation and the snake found out.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

Tarron said:


> I've seen a program about these people before. The bloke used to go out in the morning to catch copperheads, and have them in his 'sermons' in the after.
> 
> I believe hes dead now too. Mental!


Haha, someone mentioned that further up the thread.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Here I only see joy and devotion on a man's face.

I'm more Darwinist / Evolutionist than anything else but I sure will be treking out to visit these mountain folks one day out of sheer interest. I'm interested in the knowledge of 'faith' - in the aspect of mind over matter... etc ( Am I playing Devil's advocate - I don't know myself actually? Out of respect I don't think I would 'handle' any snake in the way that these people do - okay it's a safer soft option to say I don't want to put myself in that situation.)

btw = Hasn't Bill Haast been bitten over 100 times? 

Habu - like how you wrote your name in biro on your hand.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

KWIBEZEE said:


> image
> 
> Here I only see joy and devotion on a man's face.
> 
> ...


It'd be a cool thing to just witness, but I dunno if I'd wanna see someone die, and I definitely wouldn't be handling them whatsoever.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

KWIBEZEE said:


> image
> 
> Here I only see joy and devotion on a man's face.
> 
> ...


How do you find these people interesting? Lol. 

Yeah Bill Haast has been bitten many times, he injects himself with venom. He is missing parts of his hands however..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDAaXQJ9BtU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

KWIBEZEE said:


> image
> 
> Here I only see joy and devotion on a man's face.


you should see his AR$£


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

KWIBEZEE said:


> image
> 
> Here I only see joy and devotion on a man's face.
> 
> ...


hehe... i was alone and i wanted some pics for rfuk... i happened to have my camera... tricky trying to hold a timber and take pics at the same times... and i happened to have a pen... and wanted a way to take a pic and prove it was me since no one was there to take a pic of me... clever criiter i am... i decided to write my screen name on my hand... all i could think of...

you can't fake that...

maybe find a copperhead this season... and bring my pen?:lol2:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

KWIBEZEE said:


> btw = Hasn't Bill Haast been bitten over 100 times?


Snakebite is generally a survivable event, particularly in the USA as long as you seek rapid medical attention. That is how these sort of practices gain popularity, most people survive doing it for a long time and think they are being protected by god. I think Bill Haast's total was over 200 (he is now dead). That isn't to say he always got away unscathed, he had a few very close calls (i.e. being technically dead and 'rebooted'). 

David.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> Personally i don't mock anyone's death, nor their beliefs. i often find jokes offensive if they mock someones lifestyle.
> 
> I admit i have a different outlook to many (possibly due to my mental 'disability' - Asperger's Syndrome, a form of autism) but someone elses way of life is their business, i have a 'live and let live' outlook (unless it is harmful to someone else).


 
I understand where you're coming from, and what you mean. However, the vast majority of people do enjoy jokes which could be seen as 'offensive'. The popularity of comedians like Jimmy Carr and Sean Lock, are good examples of that.

Personally, I'm almost never offended by a joke. Unless it's done with real malice, it's just a joke. They're to be taken lightly, and to make people laugh. Nothing more.

As for mocking this guy, he fully deserves it. He KNOWINGLY did something so stupid; it got him killed. After seeing his dad die from a bite, he should have questioned his teachings, and read a few books NOT written by unidentified schizophrenics. But, instead, he chose to give it a go himself. If the man in the sky didn't save his dad, what made him so confident he would be saved?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Tarron said:


> Or they will attempt to prove they have more faith than he did?


Most likely. They are funda-MENTALISTS, after all.


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> I understand where you're coming from, and what you mean. However, the vast majority of people do enjoy jokes which could be seen as 'offensive'. The popularity of comedians like Jimmy Carr and Sean Lock, are good examples of that.
> 
> *Personally, I'm almost never offended by a joke. Unless it's done with real malice, it's just a joke. They're to be taken lightly, and to make people laugh. Nothing more.*
> 
> As for mocking this guy, he fully deserves it. He KNOWINGLY did something so stupid; it got him killed. After seeing his dad die from a bite, he should have questioned his teachings, and read a few books NOT written by unidentified schizophrenics. But, instead, he chose to give it a go himself. If the man in the sky didn't save his dad, what made him so confident he would be saved?


I agree with that completely, I think that jokes aren't jokes if they have the intent to hurt someones feelings, even if they do have the ability to if taken the wrong way.

Also, I read that it was something to do with the snake doing gods judging or something mental. Like if he didn't live a clean lifestyle he'd get bitten, or if god wanted to prove it was all for real. That to me is idiotic, but to these people that I believe quite frankly, are brainwashed, is a good way to live.
But yeah definitely, if I saw my old man die from something, I don't think I'd want my daughter to have to go through it and see the same from me.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

people think i'm nuts describing religious folks here...

like the tories there... they are republican-light... same with religious folks... these southern baptists, pentecostals ... church of god types here...

they have an entirely different brand of christianity...

Partners | Reclaiming America for Christ


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

HABU said:


> people think i'm nuts describing religious folks here...
> 
> like the tories there... they are republican-light... same with religious folks... these southern baptists, pentecostals ... church of god types here...
> 
> ...


 
They're like that near you? (sorry, not sure where in the US you live) 

How did you escape their grubby little hands?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

HABU said:


> Partners | Reclaiming America for Christ


 
*"The 20th Century theologian, Francis Schaeffer, stated that the best way to contend for the culture is to win people to Christ. To that we say AMEN!! We are to be reaching the unsaved with the blessed Gospel and then discipling them to Christian maturity."*

That sounds like a threat. :devil:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> They're like that near you? (sorry, not sure where in the US you live)
> 
> How did you escape their grubby little hands?


i'm wedged between kentucky and west virginia... west virginia is like 30 miles east and kentucky is about 1/2 mile south of me...

not exactly the epicenter of american brain power...:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

HABU said:


> i'm wedged between kentucky and west virginia... west virginia is like 30 miles east and kentucky is about 1/2 mile south of me...
> 
> not exactly the epicenter of american brain power...:lol2:


Isn't that all "GWB IS GOD!" around there?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Vidi Vici Veni said:


> Isn't that all "GWB IS GOD!" around there?


gwb??...


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

OK im going to give him the benefit of doubt and lets say his religion speaks the truth. It means he obviously commited a sin and if you had those beliefs and commited a sin then i wouldnt bloody well handle the damn snake!! :lol2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

religion responsible for the majority of the worlds wars accross the globe and idiots like this getting bitten im not being funny and id never spk ill of the dead or put down someones beliefs but did this guy even know who darwin was lol:lol2:


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you know what annoys me the most? Is irrisponsible people like this can keep these snakes yet the protocols my vet has given me to DWA are endless! Cut hole in door for window, locks both sides of door (i live on my own) all gaps between vivs blocked up, preferably a seperater in viv to block off snake in one half (glass viv?) many hides fair enough but maybe one or more with a seal device to keep snake in (what if its aboreal and/or doesnt go in hide) etc etc but most of all they judge the person, wrong person no DWA of which I fully agree!

I can think of people who fit that description....


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

im now curious of something rasta's cannot be arrested for smoking weed personal use and if i remember rightly from what my brother told me as hes a copper there allowed to grow one or 2 plants as personal use as its part of there religion and human rights blah blah blah b :censor: means they get away with it but obv they have to prove there true rasta's now im wondering this is a religious belief this whole snakes in church thing so if u were a fanatic in the uk would that over rule anything they could do about u keeping venomous snakes with no dwa as its part of ur religion and an infringment on ur religious beliefs to stop u ??? just a though ..... the worlds full of nutters lol


----------

